
Ibram X. Kendi says we are either being racist or antiracist, no middle ground - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/outintheopen/ibram-x-kendi-says-we-are-either-being-racist-or-antiracist-there-is-no-middle-ground-1.5350278
======
Bostonian
Xendi says that observing the contested electoral votes of Florida in 2000, he
"ended up thinking that there was something fundamentally wrong with white
people."

If one considers broad, negative generalizations about a group to be racist,
this statement qualifies.

